# My New Leather Creations Gun Slip and Leather Ammo Case



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello All,

I have had my friends at Sadif Leather in Karachi craft me two items I will be using in the field during the upcoming season, a leather shotgun slip and a leather ammo case.

Here is how they turned out. Not bad at all I think.

Cheers,

BSR


----------

